# bleeding from vulva post-spay



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

hi everyone,

just wondering if anyone has had any experience of this? Indie was spayed last thursday and has had no ill effects until today. She seems to be spotting as if she were in season (she wasn't due one for another three months).We told the vet on our check up today that she was bleeding a bit- and she confirmed as indie bled on her hand when she was checking her over. She didn't seem concerned and said just to keep an eye on it.

anyone know anything about this?

thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CockersIndie said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> just wondering if anyone has had any experience of this? Indie was spayed last thursday and has had no ill effects until today. She seems to be spotting as if she were in season (she wasn't due one for another three months).We told the vet on our check up today that she was bleeding a bit- and she confirmed as indie bled on her hand when she was checking her over. She didn't seem concerned and said just to keep an eye on it.
> 
> ...


Ive never had it personally with any of mine, to be sure if its a concern or not, Ive done some checking for you and found the following from a veterinary site.



> If there is any bleeding from the wound or from the vulva over the following days or weeks please speak to a vet or bring her in for a checkup.
> 
> Small amounts/spots of blood from the vagina, can occur days or even a couple weeks after the spay and is not a problem as long as there is not a lot of bleeding.
> 
> ...


Full link
Neutering Dogs - Females


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you- the vet didn't seemed worried and just said to keep an eye on it, so
We'll do that.
Thank you for the post, I shall watch out for Any increase in blood.

Kate


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CockersIndie said:


> Thank you- the vet didn't seemed worried and just said to keep an eye on it, so
> We'll do that.
> Thank you for the post, I shall watch out for Any increase in blood.
> 
> Kate


At least shes been checked and the vets seen it so if shes unconcerned and from what Iv e found out a little is nothing to worry about so Im sure she will be fine. At least you know now what might be a concern and what isnt.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

continued today- but it's the same amount as when she had a season. very strange!

thank you for that info though!


----------

